# The Perfect Evenness!!!



## Hjalmar (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi everybody!
I'm just wondering how one is to achieve perfect evenness when playing scales. 
Let's say that I play C major scale with the fingering 123, 1234 etc. Then it's like I can always hear when I change the fingers from 123 to 1234. It always sounds like dadada, dadadada, but I want all the notes to sound even. I don't know how to make it sound right so does anyone know how to make all the notes come out even??
I want evenness

Thanks!!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

It's your lucky day then. This is very, very simple.

I'll try to explain: When you're doing your thumb-unders, go very (and I mean very) slow. Make sure that your thumb is in place before your middle finger leaves E (that is, in the C scale). You want to pull your wrist back, and rotate it a little to the left and then sway you wrist as you go through F to B, and then do the same with B to C.

Always sway your wrist as you play scales, because you want your fingers just to rest on the keys (and I mean right on top of them) and push down when it's their turn. You let your wrist and arms do most of the rest of the work. However, you can make minor changes, such as using your fingers more so that you can control the dynamics better. But you'll probably want to stick to what I said until your fingers are good and strong.

Hope that helped, and have a good one.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

And the resident piano expert has spoken.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> And the resident piano expert has spoken.


 Aw shucks. Thanks Emiellucifuge


----------

